# Help ideas for an old knitting UFO



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Long story but the nut shell version is I'm cleaning my sewing/crafting/office/ everything room.

I have found this sweater part. My grandmother started it 20 years ago or so. The pattern and yarn are not with it any more and my grandmother has been gone almost as long. 

I can't throw it out but I can't really think of anything to do with it either. Well other than roll it up and tuck it somewhere safe for an other 20 years. My kids would love that one but then they wouldn't remember my grandma making it for me. 

Well I took a pic which I will post not sure it will help but it amused me


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't have any ideas. But that sure is pretty.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe it could be a throw pillow cover?? I wouldn't be able to get rid of it either!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Taylor R. said:


> Maybe it could be a throw pillow cover?? I wouldn't be able to get rid of it either!


See that is why I love it here!! That is a great idea and you understand why I can't get rid of it. :bouncy:

It's the last thing she started be for Alzheimers took her mind we kept her body for a few more years


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My grandma passed from Alzheimer's as well. I treasure every little thing that helps me remember her the way she was. I have half a quilt in a vacuum bag


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I can't tell the size of it but I would put it in a large glass display case on the wall and pin pictures of her or items she owned on it for a family keepsake....copies of old recipes...old hanky or pins ....it could be passed on to your family....


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

GrannyG Thank you an other lovely idea. It's an adults med front Might be a bit big I will have to look at the frames I can find. I would have to get the family to help with old pics. This could be a fun thing.

Taylor R. It is so hard visiting and knowing they don't have a clue who you are. My Grandfather use to have fits when she forgot I had a son. Funny he was ok with alot of the other stuff but he had waited three generations for a boy and everyone was to remember that!! Most of the pics from the last years she just looks scared. Wish someone would find a way to cure it!!!!!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

housewife said:


> GrannyG Thank you an other lovely idea. It's an adults med front Might be a bit big I will have to look at the frames I can find. I would have to get the family to help with old pics. This could be a fun thing.
> 
> Taylor R. It is so hard visiting and knowing they don't have a clue who you are. My Grandfather use to have fits when she forgot I had a son. Funny he was ok with alot of the other stuff but he had waited three generations for a boy and everyone was to remember that!! Most of the pics from the last years she just looks scared. *Wish someone would find a way to cure it!!!!!!*




*AMEN to THAT!* My mother & grandfather had it...horrific disease that takes them from you a bit at a time.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I LOVE GrannyG's suggestion, put it in a "shadow box" as the background to other things that remind you of her. Examples I've seen are, post cards, jewelry, buttons off her clothing, crocheted lace, knitting needles, old hair combs, recipes, anything she actually wrote, made, or wore, and of course photos. I've been planning to make one of these for my great grandmother and mother, but am raising 2 more little one's now, so now is not the time for it, in my life. Meanwhile, the stuff to do it with is in my cedar chest waiting...


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

backwoods said:


> I LOVE GrannyG's suggestion, put it in a "shadow box" as the background to other things that remind you of her. Examples I've seen are, post cards, jewelry, buttons off her clothing, crocheted lace, knitting needles, old hair combs, recipes, anything she actually wrote, made, or wore, and of course photos. I've been planning to make one of these for my great grandmother and mother, but am raising 2 more little one's now, so now is not the time for it, in my life. Meanwhile, the stuff to do it with is in my cedar chest waiting...


I hear ya backwoods. I had an empty nest from Jan to Jun then boy2 came home for the summer. During that boy1 informed us GF was pregnant and he hated college. They move back this month boy2 is off to Uni end Aug and Baby is due sept.! DD will be home end Dec for her last term of college. So the empty nest was just a test  Oh well I hear grand babies are way more fun 

I have all of Grandma's recipes, plus almost everything that looked like crafting, sewing or knitting. I will need photos. She was always in the background making sure everything was running smoothly. It's a good reason to go a visiting  I will start looking at shadow boxes and see whats out there


----------

